# fout en boule



## alenaro

_Ce qui me fout en boule, ce sont les gens egoistes. _

S'il est vrai que je comprends le sens de la phrase, il est vrai aussi que je ne connais pas l'éxacte traduction de l'éxpression "fout en boule". 

---> _mandare in bestia?_


----------



## brian

Je dirais: _me fout en boule = *mi sta sulle palle* _(dans le sens de _mi fa arrabbiare_, etc.)

Quindi anche _mandare in bestia_ rende bene il senso della frase, solo che non è volgare come _foutre_ (se non mi sbaglio).


----------



## Hermocrates

brian8733 said:


> Je dirais: _me fout en boule = *mi sta sulle palle* _(dans le sens de _mi fa arrabbiare_, etc.)
> 
> Quindi anche _mandare in bestia_ rende bene il senso della frase, solo che non è volgare come _foutre_ (se non mi sbaglio).



Sono d'accordo con la tua proposta di traduzione, Brian. 

La mia impressione è che in francese "foutre" è volgare/popolare ma un po' meno volgare del corrispondente italiano "fottere". 

La percezione che ne ho almeno è che a livello di registro "foutre" sia piuttosto sullo stesso piano in italiano di "sbattere", "palle",  "sega", etc che sono termini volgari ma tendenti ormai al popolare. 

Mi chiedo se invece  "mi fa incazzare" in italiano ha una connotazione un po' pù forte di "me fout en boule" in francese...


----------



## brian

Mi è venuto in mente anche a me _mi fa incazzare_, ma non son sicuro se _me fout en boule_ sia altrettanto forte o meno. Speriamo che ci risponda qualche francese!


----------



## Hermocrates

brian8733 said:


> Mi è venuto in mente anche a me _mi fa incazzare_, ma non son sicuro se _me fout en boule_ sia altrettanto forte o meno. Speriamo che ci risponda qualche francese!



Sì, meglio aspettare altri pareri, specie dai madrelingua. Meglio ancora poi se qualche bilingue franco-italiano potesse intervenire su questo dubbio per meglio comparare il peso delle due espressioni.

In generale io consiglierei cautela ai stranieri con il verbo  "incazzare" in italiano perché in genere è una parola forte e offensiva. Tuttavia ho l'impressione che il suo registro sia percepito diversamente nelle varie zone d'Italia. 

Al nord, almeno in Lombardia, infatti, ho sentito usare espressioni come "non farmi incazzare"/"mi fai incazzare" con molta disinvoltura... perfino da genitori (madri o padri) con i loro bambini. Per le mie orecchie quest'uso sarebbe oltremodo inappropriato, ma evidentemente l'uso è più sdoganato in questa regione.


----------



## alenaro

Sì, io sono nato e ho vissuto in Lombardia e dire "mi fa incazzare" è popolare ed usato ormai da chiunque. Considerate anche che nel nord, a differenza che nel sud, l'uso di parolacce è molto più frequente, anche fra persone cosiddette "perbene" e fra donne.
Oggi questa locuzione la usa chiunque tranquillamente anche in pubblico, basta essere solo un po' alterati con qualcuno per utilizzarla. 
Considerate che il professore con cui ho scritto la tesi di laurea lo diceva di continuo quando ci consultavamo durante i giorni di ricevimento.


----------

